# Problematic penguin tetra



## SophiebethK (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi everyone, 
I have a 70 litre tank which is well planted. Currently I have 6 platy's 6 rummy nose tetra, a young siamese fighter 3 penguin tetra, 1 guppy and 4 dwarf pleco/sucker mouths. 
My problem recently is with my penguin. I did have 6 a while ago but 3 died for no apparant reason in the first week of having them. Maybe they just didn't take the move well. So I have had these 3 for around 4 months now and have never had a problem with them until this week. I know they aren't in a big school but this has never been a problem before so I don't think it is this. 
This week I have noticed that all three of them have a swollen/triangle shaped tummy. However they are acting healthily, eating swimming etc but they have also been acting strange towards each other in that, they are not really hanging out together as they normally do, especially one and when this one does come into contact with the other two it is chasing them and acting aggressively. They are also acting more aggressive with the other fish. Does anyone have any idea what is going on and if the aggression and swollen tummys are linked? I thought maybe something to do with breeding but then changed my mind when realized that all 3 where swollen so there's couldn't have been a male? 
Thanks for any help
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## penguinlover (Jan 12, 2014)

I've had similar problems n I now have 1 penguin left who ive named bossy because of this
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

